

Congresswoman Turns to Reddit for Legislative Advice - weaksauce
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57551618-93/congresswoman-turns-to-reddit-for-legislative-advice/

======
NaturalDoc
Bravo for Rep. Zoe Lofgren!! It's about time someone in congress grew a brain
and started actually asking constituents opinions on legislation!! I think
this is a wonderful idea that will hopefully grow as more government officials
begin to realize that WE are the smart ones and THEY represent US.

~~~
weaksauce
Agreed. Hope this starts more of a trend where they actually work for us
instead of working for the corporate interests that donate.

